# Neslitts Bottle



## NEPats (Oct 20, 2011)

I found this bottle and it looks very old.  It still has an imprint from the label on it.  It says Neslitts Calfornia.  Does anyone know an age or if its valuable.

 Thank you


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello NEPats,

 Welcome and thanks for bringing the Nesbitt's.

 Unfortunately, with the degraded ACL (applied color label) it is just a nice curiosity piece. They are worth a coupla bucks with the ACL in good shape.

 Here's an excellent Nesbitt's history page: http://nesbittsorange.com/facts.htm

 How'd you come to find it. Frequently they travelled in pairs, or even sixes...[8D]


----------



## NEPats (Oct 20, 2011)

i was digging in the ground getting a garden area prepared for next year and removing rocks.  I saw this bottle buried in great condition. thanks for the info


----------



## NEPats (Oct 20, 2011)

anyone know an age for this?


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 20, 2011)

Hey NEPats,

 There may be codes on the base or heel of the bottle that might tell the tale, What's dat say der?


----------



## NEPats (Oct 21, 2011)

sorry for the blurry picture, it has a "47" on the right.  the image in the middle appears to be a "4" with a backwards "7"


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 21, 2011)

Hey NEPats,

 Blurry it is. Is this the symbol in the middle? Is there a Design Patent number and some other code as well? 






 "T, resembling an anchor, with smaller, angular M and C nestled underneath to the left and right (shown).........Thatcher Manufacturing Company/Thatcher Glass Mnfg. Corporation (c.1904-1985). First plant at Elmira, NY, but later many others were added including locations at: Kane, Pa; Streator, IL; Wharton, NJ; Mt. Vernon, OH; Lockport, NY; Clarksburg, WV; Olean, NY; Winchester, IN; Cedar Grove, WV; Parkersburg, WV; Lawrenceburg, IN; Muscatine, IA; Saugus, CA and Tampa FL. Mark is often indistinct and the 2 smaller letters may be illegible. This mark was first used about 1949 and is a variation on their earlier mark which was also MTC, but in a more legible format (see MTC mark)." From.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 22, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  surfaceone
> 
> Hello NEPats,
> 
> ...


 
 Spot one surf. 

 Welcome NEPats!

 I did a post on this company awhile back and fellow members got some good info about it. I can't seem to find it though.


----------



## tomscot2 (Feb 2, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  NEPats
> 
> I found this bottle and it looks very old.Â  It still has an imprint from the label on it.Â  It says Neslitts Calfornia.Â  Does anyone know an age or if its valuable.
> 
> Thank you


 
 I just found this forum and your post.  That bottle would have been used starting in about 1941 into the late 40s or early 50s. It has no value in that condition.  

 I have photos of most of the different types of bottles used by Nesbitt's on my website: http://nesbittsorange.com.


----------



## MrSchulz (Feb 2, 2013)

I would keep digging there... more bottles for sure


----------

